# Missouri land with creek



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

We looked for land in Missouri for 9 months till we found one with a south facing hill, year round creek, some woods and some pasture. We just bought a place that we love, but we were torn between it and another place.

If anyone is interested in this other place it's in Macks Creek, MO. We didn't choose it because the gravel road going in has some pretty steep points and it doesn't look like it would be easy to get phone out there (could be wrong). We didn't need power, but it also looks like it would be hard to get power.

It's an absolutely gorgeous place and very secluded. It is part of a large 200-300 acre parcel (can't remember which now) but the owner said he'd break out 30 acres for us. The creek was beautiful and there is another hill on the other side of the pasture for even more privacy.

If anyone would like the info, please let me know. 

Also, I have a stack of over 100 properties that we reviewed with my chicken scratch writing on them of what was wrong and what was right with the place. So if you're near Fulton, MO you are welcome to them as well.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

J: I'm happy for you in finally finding your land. How soon will you be able to build on it? Tell us about it...and maybe post in the NY homesteading forum...inquiring minds want to know. And hi to the other J...Ann


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

So, Sparticle, are we going to be neighbors? We're in NW MO.

It's so pretty, so rural, and so FREE.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess not :-( We're about 1/2 hour from Lebanon. We've been all over this state in the last 9 months or so and Missouri is so beautiful. We had agents tell us there was no property with a year round creek in our price range but we found several. We also found that some places that said they had a year round creek didn't, good thing we waited for the summer. I swear there are almost no bad parts to Missouri. We also have great neighbors!:clap:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sparticle said:


> I swear there are almost no bad parts to Missouri.


Yeah.

I go the the Small Farm Today show in Columbia when I get the chance and I ALWAYS enjoy the drive! This year I stopped on the way back and I walked on the Katy trail for a little bit near Rocheport. LOVELY!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We missed the Small Farm Conference this year due to a scheduling conflict, but plan to go next year.

When we go driving, even if it's just up to town, we still find the ride breathtaking. This is the prettiest land, nicest people, great attitudes overall. (Of course, there are a couple of stinkers, but that's anywhere ya go.)

There are a couple of farms for sale around here, reasonably priced. Also, Kelly Services is hiring LOTS of people to work at Kawasaki -- biggest hire-on in years. So if you're looking for a town job, there's that, in addition to other industry.


----------



## DanHurt (Nov 11, 2009)

It's too bad my family lives in Missouri, otherwise my wife might have agreed to move there!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Terri said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I go the the Small Farm Today show in Columbia when I get the chance and I ALWAYS enjoy the drive! This year I stopped on the way back and I walked on the Katy trail for a little bit near Rocheport. LOVELY!



Oh no! The rent house we are in till our house is built is 30 minutes from Columbia, I didn't know anything about the show. It would have been a great day for it too. Perfect weather today.


----------

